# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > सॉफ्टवेयर, गेम तथा थीम >  ड्राईवर जीनियस वर्शन १२.०.०.१२११

## manojdjoshi

*ड्राईवर जीनियस वर्शन 12.0.0.1211*
आपके कंप्यूटर के ड्राईवर को लेटेस्ट ड्राईवर से अपडेट कीजिये और ड्राईवर का बैकअप लीजिये



> Driver Genius improves PC performance with the powerful driver manager for Windows that backs up, restores, and updates your device drivers automatically with just a few clicks of your mouse. Driver Genius, updates the drivers of your system can't find on its own What's more, this powerful and easy driver management tool can analyze your system and recommend suitable drivers for your PC from a database containing over 80,000 plus different drivers. The database contains drivers for the vast majority of hardware devices such as motherboards, video cards, sound cards, network cards, modems, monitors, mice, keyboards, digital cameras, video capture cards etc.






> What's new in this version: Version 12.0.0.1211: 1. Fully support for Windows 8 and Windows server 2012. 2. Enhanced hardware information detection. 3. Hardware temperature monitor--temperature monitor for CPU, Display card and HDD. 4. New driver download manager--faster download speed.


*Download*
http://uppit.com/ykb2ont78f48/DG_Setup.exe

कृपया फुल वर्शन के लिए मांग करे pm कर दिया जायेगा

----------


## draculla

> *ड्राईवर जीनियस वर्शन 12.0.0.1211*
> आपके कंप्यूटर के ड्राईवर को लेटेस्ट ड्राईवर से अपडेट कीजिये और ड्राईवर का बैकअप लीजिये
> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> *Download*
> http://up.ht/Tilupn 
> या 
> http://www.driver-soft.com/products/DG_Setup.exe
> ...


आपके द्वारा दिए गए दोनों उपरोक्त लिंक काम नहीं कर रहे है.
अत: PM करे.
धन्यवाद

----------


## manojdjoshi

> आपके द्वारा दिए गए दोनों उपरोक्त लिंक काम नहीं कर रहे है.
> अत: PM करे.
> धन्यवाद


लिंक अपडेट कर दिया हे तथा आपको संपूर्ण जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## The Hacker

*बढिया जानकारी ......*

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

> *ड्राईवर जीनियस वर्शन 12.0.0.1211*
> आपके कंप्यूटर के ड्राईवर को लेटेस्ट ड्राईवर से अपडेट कीजिये और ड्राईवर का बैकअप लीजिये
> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> *Download*
> http://uppit.com/ykb2ont78f48/DG_Setup.exe
> 
> कृपया फुल वर्शन के लिए मांग करे pm कर दिया जायेगा


कृपया प म कर दें कृपा होगी ......

----------


## devilking78626

कृपया पीएम करे। धन्यवाद

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कृपया प म कर दें कृपा होगी ......





> कृपया पीएम करे। धन्यवाद


आपको संपूर्ण जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## dontklpdbaby@gmail.com

कृपया पीएम कर दें कृपा होगी धन्यवाद

----------


## agnihota

कृपया पीएम कर दें कृपा होगी धन्यवाद, agni_hota@yahoo.com

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कृपया पीएम कर दें कृपा होगी धन्यवाद





> कृपया पीएम कर दें कृपा होगी धन्यवाद, agni_hota@yahoo.com


आपको संपूर्ण जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## shankar52

> आपको संपूर्ण जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे


*इसका फुल वरजन दे*

----------


## raj024

कृपया पीएम करे। धन्यवाद

----------


## the_super_girl

> *ड्राईवर जीनियस वर्शन 12.0.0.1211*
> आपके कंप्यूटर के ड्राईवर को लेटेस्ट ड्राईवर से अपडेट कीजिये और ड्राईवर का बैकअप लीजिये
> [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> *Download*
> http://uppit.com/ykb2ont78f48/DG_Setup.exe
> 
> कृपया फुल वर्शन के लिए मांग करे pm कर दिया जायेगा


मनोज जी ,
पूरी जानकारी pm करे प्लीज ..

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *इसका फुल वरजन दे*





> कृपया पीएम करे। धन्यवाद





> मनोज जी ,
> पूरी जानकारी pm करे प्लीज ..


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## lotus1782

कृपया पीएम करे। धन्यवाद

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कृपया पीएम करे। धन्यवाद


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## rajkanwar

happy new year all of you

----------


## ganpat

कृपया pm कर दें कृपा होगी .....

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कृपया pm कर दें कृपा होगी .....


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## BP Mishra

कृपया पीएम कर दें कृपा होगी धन्यवाद

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कृपया पीएम कर दें कृपा होगी धन्यवाद


मित्र आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे कृपया देखे

----------


## hardeepmaan

*किर्पया मुझे भी जानकारी दे 
*




> आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *किर्पया मुझे भी जानकारी दे 
> *


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## Rajeev Chaudhary

आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे                                            शुक्रिया मनोज जी  साथ में चोकलेट ..

----------


## ajay jangra

कृपया मुझे पूर्ण संस्करण प्रेषित करें| धन्यवाद|

----------


## ajau4u

PM plzzzzz.................

----------


## rajgupta

कृपया पी एम करे। धन्यवाद

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कृपया मुझे पूर्ण संस्करण प्रेषित करें| धन्यवाद|





> PM plzzzzz.................





> कृपया पी एम करे। धन्यवाद


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## raj10967

मुझे विंडो 7 के लिए vga डिस्प्ले ड्राईवर चाहिए मेरे कंप्यूटर इसको अपने आप नहीं इंस्टाल करता मेरे पास विंडो xp के ड्राईवर है जो की विंडो 7 में नहीं चलते , मदर बोर्ड msi का hai

----------


## swami ji

pm karna bhai mere kam ki chij he bahot bhai

----------


## Saroz

मुझे भी pm करे.... धन्यवाद...

----------


## raj10967

कृपया पीएम कर दें

----------


## manojdjoshi

> pm karna bhai mere kam ki chij he bahot bhai





> मुझे भी pm करे.... धन्यवाद...





> कृपया पीएम कर दें


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित कर दी हे

----------


## akshay singhania

कृपया पीएम कर दें कृपा होगी धन्यवाद | :salut:

----------


## manojdjoshi

> कृपया पीएम कर दें कृपा होगी धन्यवाद | :salut:


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित कर दी हे

----------


## gill1313

_कृपया पीएम कर दें मित्र_

----------


## manojdjoshi

> _कृपया पीएम कर दें मित्र_


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित कर दी हे

----------


## nirsha

मित्र कृपया पीएम करें .......

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मित्र कृपया पीएम करें .......


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## nirsha

> आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे


धन्यवाद मित्र .............

----------


## AVF0001

मनोज भाई मुझे भी पि एम् कर दीजिए

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज भाई मुझे भी पि एम् कर दीजिए


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## kamalk718

number one tour and travel inquiry site www.indianparadise.in

----------


## Hotguy79

भैया मुझे भी पी एम कर दो फ़ुल वर्जन प्लीज

----------


## raj_mastana

मुजे भी pm करे दोस्त rajeshparmar1969@gmail।कॉम

----------


## The Grand Master

*Driver Genius Professional 12.0.0.1211*


Download

----------


## lovex123

sir kripya mujhe pm kar de dhanyabad vickyx123@rediffmail.com

----------


## satya_anveshi

कृपया पम कर दें मनोज भाई................

----------


## Shree Ji

श्री मान जी
मैने ड्राईवर जिनियश को रन करवाया तो इसने 120 mb डाटा डाउनलोड किया 7 ड्राईवरो को अपडेट करने के लिए(realtech sound,blutooth,docomo,intel grafics,intel chipset, etc) मैने वो सभी अपडेट  इन्सटाल करली उसके बाद कंप्युटर अपने आप रिस्टार्ट होने लगा और लगातार दस पंद्रह बार हुआ आख़िर  मे सेफ़ मोड़ मे चलाना पड़ा 
सेफ़ मोड़ मे कंप्युटर को रिस्टोर करना चाहा वो भी नहीं हुआ 
आख़िर मे विंडोज दोबारा डालनी पडी  ऐसा क्यो हुआ कृपया बताये

----------


## ratirani2011

प्रिय 
 मनोज जी ,
पूरी जानकारी मुझे भी pm करे प्लीज .. 						 
-रति रानी

----------


## uuu

मनोज भाई मुझे भी full version pm करे please

----------


## rb908

मुझे भी पी एम् करें


धन्यबाद

----------


## viswas7

कृपया पीएम करे। धन्यवाद

----------


## vedant thakur

इसके अतिरिक्त आप इस कार्य के लिए यह भी ट्राई कर सकते हैं जी ....
driver magician
driver max

----------


## cneha.sunny

_कृपया पीएम कर दें कृपा होगी धन्यवा  cneha.sunny@yahoo.in_

----------


## viswas7

मनोज भाई मुझे भी चाहीये । कृपया P.M. करें ।

----------


## shankar52

*मुझे आप एक ऐसा ड्राईवर सॉफ्टवेर दे जो सभी  mother board और लैपटॉप में सपोर्ट करे चाहे वह किसी भी कंपनी का हो 
pm करे*

----------


## SANJU06

PM ME BRO.....

----------


## dk_goyal

mujhe bhi pm kare please.....................

----------


## cneha.sunny

_कृपया पीएम करे। धन्यवाद_

----------


## hahaha6601

कृपया प म कर दें 
thanx

----------


## ratirani2011

कृपया प म कर दें
thanx

----------


## s_modi20

कृपया प म कर दें
thanx

----------


## shankar52

कृपया प म कर दें ........

----------


## sarfira

कृपया पीएम कर दें कृपा होगी

----------


## sameer.kumar

कृपया हमे भी pm करें

----------


## incanadaplayboy

[QUOTE=manojdjoshi;1794730]*ड्राईवर जीनियस वर्शन 12.0.0.1211*
आपके कंप्यूटर के ड्राईवर को लेटेस्ट ड्राईवर से अपडेट कीजिये और ड्राईवर का बैकअप लीजिये




कृपया प म कर दें कृपा होगी

----------


## DEV0034613

full version ke liye pm karekya bat hai pm nahi kar rahe hai

----------


## nancygoodgirl

mujhe sony camera dv( 1394) drivers chahiye win 7 64 bit ke liye
kripya deneka kasht karen .... thanks

----------


## incanadaplayboy

कृपया पीएम करे। धन्यवा

----------


## kulwant

कृपया पीएम करे। धन्यवा

----------


## pyasa love

मित्र फ़ेसबुक की आडी को हेक करने के लिये कोई उपाय या साफ़्टवेयर हो तो बताये 



बडी महान क्रपा होगी………॥

----------


## harsh misra

कृपया पीएम करे। 
धन्यवाद

----------

